# So long, friend.



## granfire (Nov 14, 2017)

Didn't know the guy long, and only through Facebook.
A Navy vet, and player of 'the Great Game', where he sacrificed his health.

Self proclaimed autistic, he spend much of his time educating his friends about the finer points of current events.
Ian Diverty, you will be missed.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 14, 2017)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 14, 2017)

So very sad to hear this. I enjoyed our discussions and chats. 

May his memory be a blessing.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 14, 2017)

.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 16, 2017)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2017)

.


----------



## Steve (Nov 26, 2017)

.


----------



## Buka (Nov 27, 2017)

.


----------

